# Christian Author Bob Bell Will Get His Chance to Tell the World...



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Controversial Christian Author Rob Bell will get his chance on Oprah to tell the world, “There is no HELL”*

Founder September 30, 2013 0 



My primary and most essential goal in life is to remain connected to the world of the spirit. Everything else will take care of itself—this I know for sure.
Reminding myself daily, continuously, who I am—a spiritual being having a human experience (thank you, Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, for those truest of words)—is for me the real challenge of being alive. That’s why my number one spiritual practice is trying to live in the present moment…to resist projecting into the future, or lamenting past mistakes…to feel the real power of now. That, my friends, is the secret to an inspired life.
If everybody remembered to live this way (as children do when they first arrive; it’s what we hardened souls call innocence), we’d transform the planet. Playing, laughing, feeling joy.
My favorite Bible verse, which I have loved since I was an 8-year-old girl, is *Psalm 37:4*. _“Delight thyself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart.”_ This has been my mantra through all my experience. Delight in the Lord—in goodness, kindness, compassion, love—and see what happens.
It’s my dream to encourage other people to connect the dots of spirituality for themselves, to recognize the fullness of their being and to live that fullness. That is where all our potential lies, and getting people to see it is what I was created for. That’s why when you see me on Super Soul Sunday on OWN, vibing with others who want to share their spiritual vision, wisdom, and experience, I am at my happiest and most fulfilled. When *Rob Bell*—pastor, best-selling author, provocative thinker—recently joined me on the show, we talked for two and a half hours, and I could have kept going. The ideas Rob sets forth in his books Love Wins and What We Talk About When We Talk About God opened my heart and my mind. People like him are the reason I set out to build OWN in the first place: to be able to gather a global community of like-minded seekers.
This, by the way, is what I talk about when I talk about God. And yes, it delights me!


----------



## mensa (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

They are both sadly mistaken.   How eternally fatal it will be for them to believe such lies.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

I think he failed to finish the sentence.  There is No hell *for those who are in the Spirit and stay connected to the Lord.  *


----------



## momi (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

Once again - we see Oprah is dead set on giving attention to anyone who teaches heresy.  

Rob Bell is deceived and his psycho-social babble is obviously antichrist.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

The evils in this world prove beyond a shadow of any doubt that there is a hell that does exist...

*sigh*

I still claim Oprah for the pureness of God's Truth.   She has to totally surrender to God and not her OWN self-made demands of whom she wants God to be.  She has to bow her heart unto God and accept Him fully for all that He is and nothing less.  

She will no longer be allowed to deceive people, and so world-wide.   And Gail needs to just have a seat  _/  and say nothing.  She's a puppet string.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

@Shimmie


I'm sorry but you cracked me up!!!!!

And Gail needs to have a seat...

Amen


It reminds me of people who will try really hard to prove or confirm that what they believe or doing is acceptable to God. Examples:. no Hell, homosexuality, fornication,etc. In the end, some have a true conversion or totally reject the truth. So sad.. Because she has millions of followers that she will be taking down with her.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

And they will be held responsible for the many souls they mislead.

And whosoever shall cause one of these little ones that believe on me to stumble, it were better for him if a great millstone were hanged about his neck, and he were cast into the sea. Mark 9:42


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



sweetvi said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but you cracked me up!!!!!
> ...



it's true, Gail over tries to 'prove' (she over compensates) her self worth and her puppet strings.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Controversial Christian Author Rob Bell will get his chance on Oprah to tell the world, “There is no HELL”*
> 
> Founder September 30, 2013
> 
> 0



Why is he 'all leaned into' Oprah?   Why is he kissing up to her?  When he should be bowing in worship unto God and leading Oprah into prayers of true repentance.    

It's like these 'certain' preachers don't feel validated unless they can say they sat on Oprah's couch and 'nodded' with her.   

Is it not enough to be validated just by knowing God, Himself?  That we have a Father who is above all kings and queens, let alone the TRUE *OWN*er and Creator of the entire world and it's surrounding celetrials. 

Do they not know Psalm 24:1?    

_The earth is the Lord's and the fullness thereof and they and all that dwell therein.  _

Newsflash:  Oprah doesn't 'own' it... she's a tenant.   

I'm just sayin'.   If I were up there on Oprah's show or whatever...I'd be taking full advantage of speaking God's Word and Ministering the Truth and praying for God to use me to His glory and to His advantage world wide.  

And back to the above picture....  Ummmm where is this man's socks?   Did they fall down into his shoes or something?     

Oprah, buy this man some socks, please.   Give him a pair of Steadman's or something.    What on earth is he thinking?   Coming on camera with half dressed feet and ankles showing....


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Reminding myself daily, continuously, who I am—a spiritual being having a human experience




This is an old heresy known as Manichaeism or Gnosticism. It teaches that we are beings of  "pure soul" trapped in physical bodies and that through attainment of secret or special spiritual knowledge, one will have salvation. There also tends to be a fascination with death and dying (thus the Gnostics hated procreation and elevated suicide and death).




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It’s my dream to encourage other people to connect the dots of spirituality for themselves, to recognize the fullness of their being and to live that fullness.



This is a very spiritually narcissistic approach. The purpose of life is to love God and to serve Him, and to live in eternal happiness with Him in Heaven. God is not just a concept or a "what," God is WHO--He is I AM. God is a Person to encounter and to love. People unfortunately create for themselves an impersonal god who is just a a vague backdrop of the "spirit world" because such a god does not demand anything of them and does not hold them to any standards. If my God is simply a god of my own fashioning who must pass my personal litmus tests, then am I not in effect making myself my own god?

This is one of the problems with such New Age thinking. This is not Christian. This guy is supposed to be a pastor?

Anyone who claims to be a Christian but denies the existence of Hell has lost his faith. It is also an implicit denial of the existence of sin, of God's holiness and justice, and flies in the face of Christ's sacrificial death on the Cross.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Galadriel said:


> This is an old heresy known as Manichaeism or Gnosticism. It teaches that we are beings of  "pure soul" trapped in physical bodies and that through attainment of secret or special spiritual knowledge, one will have salvation. There also tends to be a fascination with death and dying (thus the Gnostics hated procreation and elevated suicide and death).
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Oprah's quotes are all about 'self'.   She takes His Word but never gives Him the credit or the glory for it.


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

yes...she is all about "SELF"   self attainment, self gain, self accolades, etc   She endorses those teachings that we can attain anything without GOD IMO


----------



## divya (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

Not seeing where Bell states that there is no hell. 

Could someone provide a link to his beliefs on the matter?


----------



## momi (Oct 1, 2013)

divya said:


> Not seeing where Bell states that there is no hell.
> 
> Could someone provide a link to his beliefs on the matter?



It's not hard to find. The no hell mantra is his claim to fame. 

Love Wins is the name of the book I believe.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

what exactly is he saying?  There is no hell? or there never will be a hell?  I don't get it.


----------



## divya (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



momi said:


> It's not hard to find. The no hell mantra is his claim to fame.
> 
> Love Wins is the name of the book I believe.



momi - That's just it...none of the references to the book or articles are stating that the author does not believe in hell. None of them give a clear statement.


----------



## CoilyFields (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

Apostacy

And Jakes gave her a platform? Wow.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

 We better wake up and see that the way to destruction is broad and the way to life is narrow and FEW will find it.


----------



## divya (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

blazingthru - It's difficult to determine, but the commentary suggests that he believes in annihilationism, which is different from the belief that there is no hell. I'm actually considering picking up the book now...hmmmmm.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Controversial Christian Author Rob Bell will get his chance on Oprah to tell the world, “There is no HELL”  Founder September 30, 2013 0 http://www.joy105.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Oprah-Pierre-Teilhard.jpg My primary and most essential goal in life is to remain connected to the world of the spirit. Everything else will take care of itself—this I know for sure. Reminding myself daily, continuously, who I am—a spiritual being having a human experience (thank you, Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, for those truest of words)—is for me the real challenge of being alive. That’s why my number one spiritual practice is trying to live in the present moment…to resist projecting into the future, or lamenting past mistakes…to feel the real power of now. That, my friends, is the secret to an inspired life. If everybody remembered to live this way (as children do when they first arrive; it’s what we hardened souls call innocence), we’d transform the planet. Playing, laughing, feeling joy. My favorite Bible verse, which I have loved since I was an 8-year-old girl, is Psalm 37:4. “Delight thyself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart.” This has been my mantra through all my experience. Delight in the Lord—in goodness, kindness, compassion, love—and see what happens. It’s my dream to encourage other people to connect the dots of spirituality for themselves, to recognize the fullness of their being and to live that fullness. That is where all our potential lies, and getting people to see it is what I was created for. That’s why when you see me on Super Soul Sunday on OWN, vibing with others who want to share their spiritual vision, wisdom, and experience, I am at my happiest and most fulfilled. When Rob Bell—pastor, best-selling author, provocative thinker—recently joined me on the show, we talked for two and a half hours, and I could have kept going. The ideas Rob sets forth in his books Love Wins and What We Talk About When We Talk About God opened my heart and my mind. People like him are the reason I set out to build OWN in the first place: to be able to gather a global community of like-minded seekers. This, by the way, is what I talk about when I talk about God. And yes, it delights me!



Why is he being called a Christian author. Jesus clearly spoke about hell, so he's not a follower of Christ.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Controversial Christian Author Rob Bell will get his chance on Oprah to tell the world, “There is no HELL”  Founder September 30, 2013 0 http://www.joy105.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Oprah-Pierre-Teilhard.jpg My primary and most essential goal in life is to remain connected to the world of the spirit. Everything else will take care of itself—this I know for sure. Reminding myself daily, continuously, who I am—a spiritual being having a human experience (thank you, Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, for those truest of words)—is for me the real challenge of being alive. That’s why my number one spiritual practice is trying to live in the present moment…to resist projecting into the future, or lamenting past mistakes…to feel the real power of now. That, my friends, is the secret to an inspired life. If everybody remembered to live this way (as children do when they first arrive; it’s what we hardened souls call innocence), we’d transform the planet. Playing, laughing, feeling joy. My favorite Bible verse, which I have loved since I was an 8-year-old girl, is Psalm 37:4. “Delight thyself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart.” This has been my mantra through all my experience. Delight in the Lord—in goodness, kindness, compassion, love—and see what happens. It’s my dream to encourage other people to connect the dots of spirituality for themselves, to recognize the fullness of their being and to live that fullness. That is where all our potential lies, and getting people to see it is what I was created for. That’s why when you see me on Super Soul Sunday on OWN, vibing with others who want to share their spiritual vision, wisdom, and experience, I am at my happiest and most fulfilled. When Rob Bell—pastor, best-selling author, provocative thinker—recently joined me on the show, we talked for two and a half hours, and I could have kept going. The ideas Rob sets forth in his books Love Wins and What We Talk About When We Talk About God opened my heart and my mind. People like him are the reason I set out to build OWN in the first place: to be able to gather a global community of like-minded seekers. This, by the way, is what I talk about when I talk about God. And yes, it delights me!




See, he seems like minded except for the "and". The "and" will get cha every time.


----------



## divya (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

While some may write her off, God has not forgotten Oprah. It warms my heart to see her state that her discussion with Bell opened her heart and mind. God wants to save us all and to reveal His true character to us...beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



divya said:


> While some may write her off, God has not forgotten Oprah. It warms my heart to see her state that her discussion with Bell opened her heart and mind. God wants to save us all and to reveal His true character to us...beautiful.



Oprah has far too much influence and far too many followers who choose to believe her rather than God's Word ... His Truth.    

Oprah is dangerous to the souls of far too many in this life and it is because of her self ordained persuasion, that many people are going to hell...the hell that she told them not to believe in.   

By nature, people do not want to think of any type of retribution for sin... and Oprah is dishing this out to people on silver platters and far too many people are allowing their sins to be validated as a result. 

Oh sure, they want to hear that God loves them and that Jesus never 'corrected' or judged anyone.   However, the Cross represents the biggest correction of all... to go and sin no more.  

Oprah has turned the Cross upside down and has literally rebuked the solemn Word of God's Truth to 'appease' her own choice of living in sin (with Steadman and/or Gail...... Yep  I said it.  ) and the blatant sins of others... making fun of God with phrases such as 'Pray the gay away'...

She had a show on it and Gail mocked God the entire time with her puppet nonsense towards a caller who humbly and respectfully attempted to share his testimony of deliverance  --- Gail brashly interjected that no one can be delivered from it. 

Therefore, it is Oprah's heresy that is being written off, not her, but her lies against the Truth of God and His Plan, His Purpose and His Word, which is forever settled in Heaven and here on earth.  

There's a domino effect in society as a result of this.  A huge tilt and fall.


----------



## divya (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Shimmie said:


> Oprah has far too much influence and far too many followers who choose to believe her rather than God's Word ... His Truth.
> 
> Oprah is dangerous to the souls of far too many in this life and it is because of her self ordained persuasion, that many people are going to hell...the hell that she told them not to believe in.
> 
> ...




2 Peter 3:9 - _The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some men count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance._

Paul once killed Christians but later went on to spread the gospel. I know very little about Oprah but if her mind and has become more open due to the discussion with this pastor/author -who for the record does not particularly reject belief in hell- then that is wonderful.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

I might get his book after all. This seems interesting enough to read.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



divya said:


> 2 Peter 3:9 - _The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some men count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance._
> 
> Paul once killed Christians but later went on to spread the gospel. I know very little about Oprah but if her mind and has become more open due to the discussion with this pastor/author -who for the record does not particularly reject belief in hell- then that is wonderful.



*I totally agree with this.*  Saul killed hundreds of Christians, But Paul helped save millions.  We really do not know what God is using Oprah for at this point.  I hope I live to see the change in Oprah and how it affects others as long as its for God. I think she is still searching.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



momi said:


> It's not hard to find. The no hell mantra is his claim to fame.
> 
> Love Wins is the name of the book I believe.



Not everyone is familiar with him. This thread is the first time I ever heard of him...

divya and blazingthru - I did a google search and contrary to the title of this thread, I found an article that says Rob Bell actually does believe in Hell... http://www.christianpost.com/news/rob-bell-i-believe-in-hell-now-and-after-you-die-49660/


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

*“I believe in hell now,* I believe in hell when you die,” stated Bell, pastor of Mars Hill Bible Church in Grand Rapids, Mich. “I believe God gives people the right to say no, to resist, to refuse, to reject, to cling to their sins, to cling to their version of their story.



Above is an excerpt from the link you provided, I stand corrected he now believes in hell I will try to edit the title this thread. 




Poohbear said:


> Not everyone is familiar with him. This thread is the first time I ever heard of him...
> 
> @divya and @blazingthru - I did a google search and contrary to the title of this thread, I found an article that says Rob Bell actually does believe in Hell... http://www.christianpost.com/news/rob-bell-i-believe-in-hell-now-and-after-you-die-49660/


----------



## divya (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Poohbear said:


> Not everyone is familiar with him. This thread is the first time I ever heard of him...
> 
> divya and blazingthru - I did a google search and contrary to the title of this thread, I found an article that says Rob Bell actually does believe in Hell... http://www.christianpost.com/news/rob-bell-i-believe-in-hell-now-and-after-you-die-49660/



Yes, this is the first time that I have heard of Rob Bell although the name of his church sounds familiar.

It seems that because Bell may not subscribe to the traditional view of hell (people burning endlessly), mainstream Christian groups/individuals have concluded that he does not believe in hell.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

he is still confused

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg-qgmJ7nzA


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *“I believe in hell now,* I believe in hell when you die,” stated Bell, pastor of Mars Hill Bible Church in Grand Rapids, Mich. “I believe God gives people the right to say no, to resist, to refuse, to reject, to cling to their sins, to cling to their version of their story.
> 
> Above is an excerpt from the link you provided, I stand corrected he now believes in hell I will try to edit the title this thread.



All fixed...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> he is still confused
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg-qgmJ7nzA



It really seems so...


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> he is still confused
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg-qgmJ7nzA



This may not matter too much but I see that this video was posted 2 weeks before the article that said he believes in Hell now.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## divya (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*

Iwanthealthyhair67
Poohbear

It appears that what he is stating is that he believes that hell exists both presently and after death. He is not saying that he "now-all of a sudden" believes in hell. "Now" in the context of his statement means "in the present."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Poohbear said:


> This may not matter too much but I see that this video was posted 2 weeks before the article that said he believes in Hell now.


 

yes, I noticed that...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



divya said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67
> @Poohbear
> 
> It appears that what he is stating is that he believes that hell exists both presently and after death. He is not saying that he "now-all of a sudden" believes in hell. "Now" in the context of his statement means "in the present."


 

Imo people wouldn't question is stance if he were concise from the beginning, he still doesn't make sense ...to be unclear at this stage in the game is disconcerting to me and obviously to many others...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Imo people wouldn't question is stance if he were concise from the beginning, he still doesn't make sense ...to be unclear at this stage in the game is disconcerting to me and obviously to many others...



How long will he 'halt' between two opinions...? 

If God be God, serve God... if Baal be god, serve Baal... he just needs to make up his mind.    

If he has one.... that Oprah doesn't 'own'.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 2, 2013)

everything that sounds good and looks good ain't always good

for the half of the world that never heard of him before Oprah has given him a voice (and an outlet increase in the sales of his book) to reach those people, end result more people swept into strong delusion, she lacks discernment because there is no HS and has yoked herself up with all kinds of people who say they've come in the name of the Lord but not always the Son and just maybe sometimes the HG.


----------



## Laela (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent point...

well, for what it's worth..not believing in hell doesn't make it not exist. There is only one way to find out.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> everything that sounds good and looks good ain't always good
> 
> for the half of the world that never heard of him before Oprah has given him a voice (and an outlet increase in the sales of his book) to reach those people, end result more people swept into strong delusion, she lacks discernment because there is no HS and has yoked herself up with all kinds of people who say they've come in the name of the Lord but not always the Son and just maybe sometimes the HG.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> Excellent point...
> 
> well, for what it's worth..not believing in hell doesn't make it not exist.
> 
> * There is only one way to find out*.



Ouch!


----------



## divya (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Christian Author Rob Bell on Oprah "There is No Hell"*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Imo people wouldn't question is stance if he were concise from the beginning, he still doesn't make sense ...to be unclear at this stage in the game is disconcerting to me and obviously to many others...



There is a difference between questioning Bell's stance and making an assumption about his stance on the issue which was is done in this article and many others. It appears that Bell may be questioning the common beliefs and searching for answers. And as Christians, we should always be seeking and searching, and sometimes we come to a different understanding after years of holding particular beliefs on an issue. My prayers are with him, Oprah and all those who may be seeking greater understanding...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2013)

Everyone has questions but as a seasoned Christian a Pastor no less shouldn't be questioning the most elementary of things is there a hell or not will the persons that go to hell eventually get absolution or not the bible isn't vague on these points. 

Like this one for example, this is unacceptable ...this man leads people, great is his responsibility.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q0iDaW6BnE


----------



## divya (Oct 3, 2013)

Just cannot agree. The Holy Spirit knows why certain things are revealed at certain times. Entire churches, led by their pastors, have made major changes due to searching the Scriptures. Again, he does state that he believes in hell, though without reading his book, I cannot definitively say whether or not I agree with what he advocates, if anything at this time. It is true that his responsibility is great. So he is not convicted on a particular matter, he should not teach it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2013)

divya said:


> Just cannot agree. The Holy Spirit knows why certain things are revealed at certain times. Entire churches, led by their pastors, have made major changes due to searching the Scriptures. Again, he does state that he believes in hell, though without reading his book, I cannot definitively say whether or not I agree with what he advocates, if anything at this time. It is true that his responsibility is great. So he is not convicted on a particular matter, he should not teach it.



We don't agree, it makes little sense for me to go further.


----------



## ImperfectlyPerfect (Oct 3, 2013)

divya said:


> Just cannot agree. The Holy Spirit knows why certain things are revealed at certain times. Entire churches, led by their pastors, have made major changes due to searching the Scriptures. Again, he does state that he believes in hell, though without reading his book, I cannot definitively say whether or not I agree with what he advocates, if anything at this time. It is true that his responsibility is great. So he is not convicted on a particular matter, he should not teach it.



If he is not convicted on the basics of Christianity or that Gods word is true he should not be a pastor. If he is of like mind with Oprah he should not be a pastor and he is not a Christian. This whole new age/spiritualism/love religion is contrary to the word of God and is being used by the enemy to deceive people and lead them to hell in this life and the one to follow. Oprah is not deceived she is a deceiver. I used to watch her regularly and bought into her "wisdom", until I read some of the books she advertised, (Womem, Food and God, A New Earth, and the Power of Now and the Secret) these books are so blatantly blasphemous, I being of the world at the time, could not even finish them or continue to support Oprah. Pastors should be shinning the light of truth on her darkness and deciet. 

Colossians 2:8
See to it that no one takes you captive through hollow and deceptive philosophy which depends on human tradition and elemental spiritual forces of this world rather than on Christ


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Everyone has questions but as a seasoned Christian a Pastor no less shouldn't be questioning the most elementary of things is there a hell or not will the persons that go to hell eventually get absolution or not the bible isn't vague on these points.
> 
> Like this one for example, this is unacceptable ...this man leads people, great is his responsibility.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q0iDaW6BnE



Oh my goodness gracious... This is pure and total heresy. 

*Truth: * 

*God did not create humans to be homosexuals.   *  Therefore, He did not create homosexuals.   

THIS is why these Pastors are 'denying' the existence of hell to validate homosexuality. 

*Warning:*  Any pastor who hooks up with Oprah...beware.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2013)

ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> If he is not convicted on the basics of Christianity or that Gods word is true he should not be a pastor. If he is of like mind with Oprah he should not be a pastor and he is not a Christian. This whole new age/spiritualism/love religion is contrary to the word of God and is being used by the enemy to deceive people and lead them to hell in this life and the one to follow. Oprah is not deceived she is a deceiver. I used to watch her regularly and bought into her "wisdom", until I read some of the books she advertised, (Womem, Food and God, A New Earth, and the Power of Now and the Secret) these books are so blatantly blasphemous, I being of the world at the time, could not even finish them or continue to support Oprah. Pastors should be shinning the light of truth on her darkness and deciet.
> 
> Colossians 2:8
> See to it that no one takes you captive through hollow and deceptive philosophy which depends on human tradition and elemental spiritual forces of this world rather than on Christ



Excellent Word...


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 4, 2013)

well this sounded so interesting at first but after listening to him talk,  I was done. I am in agreement with you Shimmie, God did not create homesexuals, they were born on this earth like everyone else in to a world of sin, following after their own wicked ways, not to say that they are the only ones, I had my walk on the dark side for years as all of us at one point or another have. But that stuff he was speaking upset me, I could not listen to all of what he was saying. So, so far its a wash.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> well this sounded so interesting at first but after listening to him talk,  I was done. I am in agreement with you Shimmie, God did not create homesexuals, they were born on this earth like everyone else in to a world of sin, following after their own wicked ways, not to say that they are the only ones, I had my walk on the dark side for years as all of us at one point or another have. But that stuff he was speaking upset me, I could not listen to all of what he was saying. So, so far its a wash.



blazingthru... I've had my walk on the dark side as well, but 'we' could not stay there.   

I have to quote ImperfectlyPerfect 's post above when she shares this truth:

_This whole new age/spiritualism/love religion is contrary to the word of God and is being used by the enemy to deceive people and lead them to hell in this life and the one to follow. 

Oprah is not deceived she is a deceiver._

Bob Bell is doing just that...using new age/spiritualism/love religion, all of which is indeed contrary to God's Word.  Listening to him, I am wondering if he is gay... (*shrugs*...not judging, just wondered if he was).  He was so  'fixed upon'  'smoothing the path' and the platform for gay _*lifestyle*_ acceptance and not gay *repentance*.   

People are looking for soft cotton padded 'paddles' when God says' the rod of correction and the two-edged sword is what's required.    God is only protecting people from going to hell which is indeed real.


----------



## divya (Oct 4, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> We don't agree, it makes little sense for me to go further.



Fair enough.

ETA: I just watched the video that you posted and strongly disagree with his stance on homosexuality. However, at the same time, I disagree with the attempt of this article and others to state that Bell does not believe in hell. 




ImperfectlyPerfect said:


> If he is not convicted on the basics of Christianity or that Gods word is true he should not be a pastor. If he is of like mind with Oprah he should not be a pastor and he is not a Christian. This whole new age/spiritualism/love religion is contrary to the word of God and is being used by the enemy to deceive people and lead them to hell in this life and the one to follow. Oprah is not deceived she is a deceiver. I used to watch her regularly and bought into her "wisdom", until I read some of the books she advertised, (Womem, Food and God, A New Earth, and the Power of Now and the Secret) these books are so blatantly blasphemous, I being of the world at the time, could not even finish them or continue to support Oprah. Pastors should be shinning the light of truth on her darkness and deciet.
> 
> Colossians 2:8
> See to it that no one takes you captive through hollow and deceptive philosophy which depends on human tradition and elemental spiritual forces of this world rather than on Christ



What do you deem to be the basics of Christianity that anyone who is a Christian should agree upon? 

As for Oprah, I have never been regular viewer or supporter of her show nor a reader of material that she has advertised. So it is not for me to label her in any manner, but those who followed her for some time likely feel differently. However, my hope is that she find the truth.


----------

